# Guy Martin's Spitfire



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For those who like his programmes, Guy Martin is helping to restore a spitfire and has just started on ch4


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got it sky +'d for later,she's watching that [email protected] from last night 

Mike


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Got it sky +'d for later,she's watching that [email protected] from last night
> 
> Mike


:lol::lol:TiVo's got it covered. Yes we have that  on while I'm typing this :doublesho


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm watching it now.
Very interesting so far. It's always amazing what we achieved when we needed to.

The planes are beautiful too


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rats, missed it. I'll have to watch it on catch up.

Might scoot down to Duxford in the week and see which hanger it's in.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Loved it, but nearly cried when they destroyed that e39 to demonstrate the power of the .50 calibre gun(s). 

Why can't they commission more programmes like this instead of all that "reality tv" rubbish?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Really enjoyed the prog... Now that's what you called hand built...the dog fight was cool


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Why can't they commission more programmes like this instead of all that "reality tv" rubbish?


Because the masses love reality tv shows, my wife to be and her eldest watch every one going, from x factor to teen mom, from lizard lick towing to i'm a celebrity and everything in between.

And she wonders why i spend all my time online


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

A truly amazing insight to how they were originally built, how the men and women worked flat out to create an incredible machine to help keep this country safe, it was great to see how both the men and women when leaving after there long day in work looked so smart and still had a smile on there face. 
Listening to individual stories from the men and women who helped build this machine to the pilots that flew it, the passion and emmotion and pride they still show, surely these are the people that we should be looking after.
Its funny to see guy Martin in ore of the power and speed the spitfire develops, when he is sitting on a bike doing ridiculous speeds around the Isle of Man, a very humble man.
Long may these documentaries be shown.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> A truly amazing insight to how they were originally built, how the men and women worked flat out to create an incredible machine to help keep this country safe, it was great to see how both the men and women when leaving after there long day in work looked so smart and still had a smile on there face.
> Listening to individual stories from the men and women who helped build this machine to the pilots that flew it, the passion and emmotion and pride they still show, surely these are the people that we should be looking after.
> Its funny to see guy Martin in ore of the power and speed the spitfire develops, when he is sitting on a bike doing ridiculous speeds around the Isle of Man, a very humble man.
> Long may these documentaries be shown.


I believe he has his own Merlin engine which is mounted on a stand of some sort. I think he is making another show similar to Speed right now


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing what's next, can you imagine having your own spitfire engine at home, that's some party piece.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just watching it now, enjoying it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what's next, can you imagine having your own spitfire engine at home, that's some party piece.


I read his autobiography a while back, apparently he started it up in the workshop and it managed to move across the floor, the prop chopped a pushbike in half before gouging through a cinderblock wall before it stalled. His gaffer was white faced apparently


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ That's a whole programme in itself, right there......:lol::lol:


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

Those wings and that precision, a friend Ft Lt Newman was a pilot of these wonderful machines best wishes to him and all those who put the Gt in Britain, nostalgic stuff Guy.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

This was the first program i've watched on Tele in a long time. Cant stand all the reality crap they put on, what was a shame i didn't really see any young lads learning the trade so it'll die out.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

This is his I think. If the link works. 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/guy-martins-passion-for-life/on-demand/59514-001


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What a great program and a nice chap!

I see today on the dailymail web site that he has a classic Volvo that wil do 200mph. There must be a program about that surely!!!!


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

[QUOTE=Qüiksilver;4694537) what was a shame i didn't really see any young lads learning the trade so it'll die out.[/QUOTE) 

You'll be surprised how many young people still build aircraft using similar methods. 

Ok you don't get the same type of panel beating into shape for skins but the rest of the methods are still alive and kicking.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> What a great program and a nice chap!
> 
> I see today on the dailymail web site that he has a classic Volvo that wil do 200mph. There must be a program about that surely!!!!


It's a volvo amazon estate, not so sure about the 200mph part but if you look on youtube, there are videos of it outrunning a 458 ferrari. The guy who built it works for Koenigsegg in sweden.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Great program I will watch anything guy martin does hes a great honest bloke


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I enjoyed this. Some of the commentary was just silly, eg we were not 2 days away from invasion by the Germans but the dedication of the teams who build these machines is simply amazing


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently half way throu reading his autobiography, a great guy with alot of knowledge.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

msv said:


> Great program I will watch anything guy martin does hes a great honest bloke


Watch some of the TT coverage, he's mustard on a race bike too.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Some of the commentary was just silly


That's, sadly, part of the whole dumbing-down of TV programmes. In the
producers' heads, bending history to fit is perfectly okay; it's an entertainment
programme, not a history one. :wall::wall:

Probably the only thing that makes it enjoyable is GM's wit - that is if you can
keep up 

Regards,
Steve


----------

